# enable console in medal honor



## dumbdumb (Jul 19, 2005)

My husband is plaing Medal of Honor and other games. He wants to use the cheat code but I can' interpret the instruction.

The instruction says--start the game with the"-enableconsole" command line parameter.

How? I tried to add in the shortcut by open the shortcut properties and add the -enableconsole right after the exe file but it wouldn't accept it.

You got to tell me step by step how to do it, I am not really good when it comes to game.

Thanks


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

That one is for MoH: Airborne.

for Allied Assault and Pacific Assault

Edit the shortcut to the game so it reads the following:
''C:LOCATION OF GAMEmohaa.exe'' +set developer 1 +set ui_console 1 +set cheats 1 +set thereisnomonkey 1


----------

